# In 5 hours, I am already at $150 fares plus $30 tips



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

I am loving Uber, I woke up this morning meditated. I expected a great day and so far it is
I do my best not to complain but to create a great experience for my customers. I do what I can to focus on the positive and learn from the negative. Since the Univeral law is what I focus on grows. Even while I am driving I am listening to wealth building and mind transforming audios from the Best leaders. So as I am earing with Uber, I am learning from the best to be the best.. I don't know about you but, I am finding other ways to make more money with Uber as well. By providing my customer with other services that will help them save money. I found something which makes sense to share with my customer that will create win win for me and them. If you like to know what that is, send me a private email. If you are not creating a great experience for your customers. You are leaving alot of money on the table. Uber can be the opportunity that can change your life for the better if you take it seriously. I use an app to track all my expenses and copy all my receipts and this same app allows me to get discounts on everything under the sun. You have to work the system and not let the system work you $2500/week here I come.....


----------



## iumichael (Sep 3, 2014)

focusman said:


> I am loving Uber, I woke up this morning medicated*


fixt


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

I am glad you are liking your Uber experience. But let's take a look at that $150 in fares.

If we assume it is 15 $10 rides, then Uber has taken out $15 in Safe Rides Fee. Therefore, Uber takes its 20% of $135, so another $27 for Uber. So you have made $108. Now lets say you use a gallon of gas an hour, at $3.50. Therefore your pay has been $90.50, or $18.10/hour. Adding tips it is $24.10/hour, before taxes and maintaince, and car payment and insurance. That part can be harder to calculate and depends on how you use your car personally.

So while this can certainly be considered a good shift, make sure you are considering all of the expenses. When you need new tires, or a transmission, you might not see it as being so profitable. Also, I would be hesitant to assume you can always make this much. If Uber thinks so, they will lower rates in your city. It has happened multiple times around the country.


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

focusman said:


> By providing my customer with other services that will help them save money. I found something which makes sense to share with my customer that will create win win for me and them. If you like to know what that is, send me a private email.


I think I speak for many here when I say, if you have something that you will share with others, just put it in your post. No real reason to put a teaser out, and then not put it in your thread.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

You are so cool!


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't want anyone to say, I am spamming the group, so if a person is interested, they have to privately let me know. Ok got to go, I just got a text that there is a surge going on... Well the reality is I only pay $3.37 in gas, I use a tax tool that track all my expenses and will allow me to maximize my deductions...Also I am building business relationship which will pay me years after I am not an Uber driver. You have to work the system and not let the system work you.. I am not an Uber driver, I am an Entrepreneur and as one, I see many opportunities were most see problems.. Half empty or Half Fulll, I actually see overflow


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

Two texts about your 'secret money making tip' is more like spam than one post just saying what it is.


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

Here it is @BOSsMAn , (spam link removed by admin) , this is just one of the services or should I say tool that I will share with business minded and saving minded drivers...


----------



## jerseymc (Jul 22, 2014)

*"In 5 hours, I am already at $150 fares plus $30 tips"*

WTF this thread have to do with the title? Get a real job and stop spamming.


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

Classic case of a ****ing uber employee trying to tell us to keep driving


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

I knew this was some kind of get rich quick scheme MLM pyramid type of promotion!
Good luck with that. Remember, in any pyramid only one guy makes the money - the one at the very top!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

This is a fun thread.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

another uber employee. instead of this bs fix the app . What happened to the fare review??


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

That's because it's FRIDAY!


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

I am not an Uber employee just some one who understand that your attitude does make a difference in your experience and I take 100% responsiblity for my life. Having that kind of attitude is not for the faint of heart and is not for those who love excuses. @SupaJ , ignorance will not get you far. See the attachment, do you think Companies like this would want to be part of a scam. Network Marketing has created more Millionaires for the average and above average guy more than any industry. A real pyramid is every corporation where the people who created the company stays on top and those in the bottom just have limited opportunities to grow. Yes they are Networking Markting scams out there, just like there are regular corporations that scam people as well. Like anything else you have to do your research. But to be successful in networking marketing takes works, it is not a get rick quick scheme. You have to learn how to market and promote online and offline and you have to learn people skills. We provide free simple training on how to do this. Here is a great video to educate you, 



 on what a pyramid scheme is. My Network Marketin company uses an app that is used by thousand of small business and we also work with over 400,000 business nationwide both online and local. Companies like Walmart, Jiffy Lube, Papa Johns etc. You think thes companies would be part of a scam?? Wake up dude.


----------



## Sharon Leigh (Aug 30, 2014)

I thought there was something to read here, I see I was mistaken....


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I had a passenger who was a verizon salesman last night. He was doing a hard sell the entire ride. Who the hell wants to get into an Uber ride and have some tool driving start talking about "opportunities" I would rather hear about the pus oozing out of a passengers butt hole than a MLM scam. 
the first clue it is a scam is that they NEVER mention the product at all and tell some tall fairy tales about a mother of 5 in Monkey Balls , KY who makes 10K a month doing something that only takes a few hours a week. But oh they never actually mention any real details until much later in the pitch and that is evasive and misleading 

Yes it is possible to make a lot of money on the backs of others, look at Bernie Medoff. He had BILLIONs of dollars he could have skimmed enough money to live beyond his wildest dreams for the rest of his life in some far away place away from the arm of the law here, but instead he is living in a 10 X 12 cinder block cell licking Bubba's ballsac every night.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

focusman said:


> I am loving Uber, I woke up this morning meditated. I expected a great day and so far it is
> I do my best not to complain but to create a great experience for my customers. I do what I can to focus on the positive and learn from the negative. Since the Univeral law is what I focus on grows. Even while I am driving I am listening to wealth building and mind transforming audios from the Best leaders. So as I am earing with Uber, I am learning from the best to be the best.. I don't know about you but, I am finding other ways to make more money with Uber as well. By providing my customer with other services that will help them save money. I found something which makes sense to share with my customer that will create win win for me and them. If you like to know what that is, send me a private email. If you are not creating a great experience for your customers. You are leaving alot of money on the table. Uber can be the opportunity that can change your life for the better if you take it seriously. I use an app to track all my expenses and copy all my receipts and this same app allows me to get discounts on everything under the sun. You have to work the system and not let the system work you $2500/week here I come.....


I have a comment, but first, I have to go turn off my bullshit detector which is buzzing very loudly in the other room.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> I had a passenger who was a verizon salesman last night. He was doing a hard sell the entire ride. Who the hell wants to get into an Uber ride and have some tool driving start talking about "opportunities" I would rather hear about the pus oozing out of a passengers butt hole than a MLM scam.
> the first clue it is a scam is that they NEVER mention the product at all and tell some tall fairy tales about a mother of 5 in Monkey Balls , KY who makes 10K a month doing something that only takes a few hours a week. But oh they never actually mention any real details until much later in the pitch and that is evasive and misleading
> 
> Yes it is possible to make a lot of money on the backs of others, look at Bernie Medoff. He had BILLIONs of dollars he could have skimmed enough money to live beyond his wildest dreams for the rest of his life in some far away place away from the arm of the law here, but instead he is living in a 10 X 12 cinder block cell licking Bubba's ballsac every night.


Most of the time the product is real and of value to many people,
they need a real product to make the MLM legal, without a product it's just a pyramid scam,
the real business is selling the business, thats why they never spend any time talking about the product, they only talk about the business,

for only $499.99 you can start your own business, it's easy it only takes a few hours a week,
why $499.99 well it takes money to make money, you will make the money back in no time at all and when you are up and running we will give you $100 for each friend you get to start a business, and $50 for each friend they signup.

my D-ASS about 30 years paid $499 to start my own 900/976 number business.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Dead giveaway - he still needs to drive uber for income!


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

This was my favorite thread I ever read on thus forum!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Dead giveaway - he still needs to drive uber for income!


No he could drive for FREE.  He just does it to market his MLM business.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> I would rather hear about the pus oozing out of a passengers butt hole than a MLM scam.





Baron VonStudley said:


> instead he is living in a 10 X 12 cinder block cell licking Bubba's ballsac every night.


Thanks for the laugh this morning, BARON. ha ha ha While I don't think I'd like to hear about either of these .. it sure beats (pun intended) listening to this TOOL ooze about his grandiose scheme.


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Just from the header you could see this was total s$#t!

Then when he tried - actually. Won't waste any time on this thread admin ought close it?!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

focusman said:


> I am not an Uber employee just some one who understand that your attitude does make a difference in your experience and I take 100% responsiblity for my life. Having that kind of attitude is not for the faint of heart and is not for those who love excuses. @SupaJ , ignorance will not get you far. See the attachment, do you think Companies like this would want to be part of a scam. Network Marketing has created more Millionaires for the average and above average guy more than any industry. A real pyramid is every corporation where the people who created the company stays on top and those in the bottom just have limited opportunities to grow. Yes they are Networking Markting scams out there, just like there are regular corporations that scam people as well. Like anything else you have to do your research. But to be successful in networking marketing takes works, it is not a get rick quick scheme. You have to learn how to market and promote online and offline and you have to learn people skills. We provide free simple training on how to do this. Here is a great video to educate you,
> 
> 
> 
> on what a pyramid scheme is. My Network Marketin company uses an app that is used by thousand of small business and we also work with over 400,000 business nationwide both online and local. Companies like Walmart, Jiffy Lube, Papa Johns etc. You think thes companies would be part of a scam?? Wake up dude.


This is just another example of the need to pay no attention to posters on this site who cannot even bother to tell us where they are at! Go to......


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Thread locked, referral links aren't allowed in these parts.


----------

